# Sup Donnie.



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

How's it goin dude?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 28, 2007)

I might mow the lawn today.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Manscaping?


----------



## Donnie (Feb 28, 2007)

No manscaping here. My actual lawn is getting a little out of control.
I think I need to wash some clothes too.


----------



## Tester (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Donnie said:


> No manscaping here. My actual lawn is getting a little out of control.
> I think I need to wash some clothes too.



I haven't seen my lawn in months.


----------



## The Bandit (Feb 28, 2007)

Gnaaaaaaaa ha ha haaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Picture of Rusty Cooley (Feb 28, 2007)

Hey everyone!


----------



## Drew (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd forgotten I have a lawn. 

Unless you're talking about the mound of snow in my driveway.


----------



## Scott (Feb 28, 2007)

Im guessing this is a mod only thing?

I won't post then...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> Hey everyone!




Fuck lawns


----------



## Hexer (Feb 28, 2007)

Scott said:


> Im guessing this is a mod only thing?
> 
> I won't post then...



me, too!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

posting ... is the way to the dark side


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 28, 2007)

I really have no clue what's going on


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

spring break next week, my parents will probably make me mow the lawn


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 28, 2007)

My lawn is mowed by others.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 28, 2007)

If my grass wasn't all brown and crunchy (or possibly soggy, I haven't checked), I'd probably have to mow the lawn sometime next week as well.


----------



## darren (Feb 28, 2007)

WTF?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

rusty shreds so fast that the notes he produces cut his grass for him


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2007)

Buzz762 said:


> I really have no clue what's going on



Yeah, me too.  

The more I see his guitar, the more I think it looks like crap. Should have stuck with Ibanez.


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2007)

i mow my girlfriend's lawn...


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Feb 28, 2007)

My girlfriend has no lawn.... er...




[/QUOTE]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

chocolate covered bananas...>__>


----------



## Ryan (Feb 28, 2007)

What a dumbass thread. 






















































LOL


----------



## Shannon (Feb 28, 2007)

Did I miss something? Who's the dude on the left?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

your mother...and [email protected]'s pic


----------



## noodles (Feb 28, 2007)

The snow outside is almost entirely melted. Someone will be mowing our lawn soon.


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 28, 2007)

I have two houses. A lawn always needs to be mowed. Woe unto me.


----------



## noodles (Feb 28, 2007)

My house sure has a ton of trash out front. Every trash day, the neighbor's trashcan falls over and blows shit into my front yard.


----------



## Chris (Feb 28, 2007)

Buy a dog and teach it to shit on his lawn.


----------



## noodles (Feb 28, 2007)

You think it will eat the trash?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

SHREDESTUCTION!


----------



## noodles (Feb 28, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> SHREDESTUCTION!



Please try to stay on topic.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

I hate dogs...and lawns.


----------



## noodles (Feb 28, 2007)

What did dogs ever do to you?


----------



## Leon (Feb 28, 2007)

noodles said:


> What did dogs ever do to you?



probably chased a cat, or rabbit


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 28, 2007)

they're annoying, like people, that's why I hate them


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 28, 2007)

More importantly, what did lawns ever do to you?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate mowing them, plus grass stains FTL


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate mowing the lawn.


[action=OzzyC] rebels. [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 1, 2007)

the lawnmower I have is like 5 horsepower, is silver and weighs more than I do and our yard is fucking huge.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I hate mowing the lawn.
> 
> 
> [action=OzzyC] rebels. [/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 1, 2007)

you must post it...


----------



## Naren (Mar 1, 2007)

Uh... 

[action=Naren]has no idea what is up with this thread.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 1, 2007)

naren fails


...at mowing the lawn...


----------



## Naren (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah, I do. I hate mowing the lawn, which is why I don't have a lawn.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I figured it was because having a lawn in Japan would mean paying out the ass for one.


----------



## Naren (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, yeah, that too.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 1, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> I hate mowing the lawn.
> 
> 
> [action=OzzyC] rebels. [/action]



 

[action=OzzyC] knew it would happen sometime. [/action]


----------



## Drew (Mar 1, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Yeah, me too.
> 
> The more I see his guitar, the more I think it looks like crap. Should have stuck with Ibanez.



Please stay on topic. This thread has nothing to do with Rusty Cooley's new guitar OR Ibanez.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, back on topic.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 1, 2007)

Please stay on topic. We're talking about lawns here.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 1, 2007)

That's better.


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Mike, do they clean up the trash in the neighborhood when they come to mow the lawns?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 1, 2007)

They're supposed to. Let me know if they don't, so the HOA can yell at them again.


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, obviously they're not doing it now, since they're not mowing the lawns in the winter.


----------



## Naren (Mar 1, 2007)

Mowing lawns is for the weak minded.


----------



## noodles (Mar 1, 2007)

Well, I wish some weak minded people would come by and pick up the trash in front of my house.


----------



## Shawn (Mar 1, 2007)

I remember those days when I used to mow lawns for money. I was like 12 or 13.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Bandit said:


> Gnaaaaaaaa ha ha haaaaaaaaa!



Hot damn, son, you sure do get around!


----------



## Leon (Mar 1, 2007)

my lawn is emo, so, it cuts itself.

[action=Leon]goes for a classic.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 1, 2007)

If my grass were people I would cut off their heads


----------



## Ken (Mar 1, 2007)

Dude. Did someone say grass? Uh. No dude. We never say grass before we shred. Dude.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 1, 2007)

you take it in teh ass? yipes...


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 2, 2007)

Is that an H.R. Giger guitar?


----------



## Naren (Mar 2, 2007)

All_¥our_Bass;407344 said:


> Is that an H.R. Giger guitar?



No, it's Rusty Cooley's Dean signature sevenstring.


----------



## Donnie (Mar 2, 2007)

Ryan said:


> LOL


What the hell? 

btw...


----------



## XEN (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish I had a lawn. I guess for now I'll just mow the balcony.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 2, 2007)

This thread needs MOOOAR photoshops.


----------



## XEN (Mar 2, 2007)

Pauly said:


> This thread needs MOOOAR photoshops.



Indeed.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 2, 2007)

Quick and dirty.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2007)

Stay on topic, please. We're discussing lawns, not Photoshop.

My lawn is wet this morning.


----------



## Naren (Mar 2, 2007)

I used to get paid to mow the lawn when I was in junior high school...


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 2, 2007)

YOU HAVE NO PICTURE!!!

LET'S MOW HIS LAWN!!!






Damn, eaeolian edited it.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't imagine what it costs to *have* a lawn in Tokyo.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 2, 2007)

Let's mow his face then.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn, what did Eric do to inspire such nastiness? Were you one of his customers, and not satisfied with his mowing?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 2, 2007)

He has six fingers, he killed my father's lawn.






Paint rules.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 2, 2007)

eric mows like none other, giving you language lessons at the same time


----------



## Naren (Mar 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> eric mows like none other, giving you language lessons at the same time



Indeed. It has been said that none have mowed like me since the ancient art of lawn mowing was forgotten aeons ago. 



eaeolian said:


> I can't imagine what it costs to *have* a lawn in Tokyo.



Probably more than it costs to have a mansion in Woodbridge, VA.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 2, 2007)

dude naren post the pic already or I'm gonna mow your guitars


----------



## Naren (Mar 2, 2007)

I wish I could afford a lawn here. I love lawns.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 2, 2007)

You're a bastard.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 2, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> dude naren post the pic already or I'm gonna mow your guitars



Please stay on topic, we're not talking about pictures here. This is a discussion about mowing lawns. 

So, Eric, how much do these lawn/language lessons cost?


----------



## Naren (Mar 2, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Please stay on topic, we're not talking about pictures here. This is a discussion about mowing lawns.
> 
> So, Eric, how much do these lawn/language lessons cost?



I don't offer them anymore, but they used to be $456.95 a mowing/lesson.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 2, 2007)

That's all?


----------



## Naren (Mar 2, 2007)

Pretty cheap, eh? I realized by the age of 15 that I wasn't charging enough.


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

Naren said:


> Probably more than it costs to have a mansion in Woodbridge, VA.



Depends on your definition of a "mansion" in Woodbridge. Not too many of those around, that's for sure.  

Hey Mike and Noodles, what part do you guys live in?


----------



## Picture of Rusty Cooley (Mar 2, 2007)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN HERE, HMM?*


----------



## Rick (Mar 2, 2007)

Beats me.


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm not totally sure. Although I know there are a few rebels on this thread.


----------



## Chris (Mar 3, 2007)




----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2007)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Naren (Mar 3, 2007)

Dunno. I have no idea who the guy on the left in the picture is...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 3, 2007)

a motherfucking lawn-mowing frenzy


----------



## Michael (Mar 3, 2007)

Y'know the finish of Rusty's sig. is totally not what I was expecting, I thought it was just going to be the red one. But this one is insane.


----------



## XEN (Mar 3, 2007)

I wonder if shredding can be used to mow lawns.


----------



## leatherface2 (Mar 3, 2007)

can rustey play guitar with his cock?????????????????then ill be impressed...........what a gay thread...............................i can sweep with my tits...............and my cock.

whats the purpose of rustey??????????????????????????????????yes shreding can mow lawns i have a complete set of shaven balls and cock it rules ................................................my sweepes really paid offf..................


----------



## Scott (Mar 3, 2007)

leatherface2 said:


> can rustey play guitar with his cock?????????????????then ill be impressed.



Does seeing cock usually impress you?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Mar 3, 2007)

Naren said:


> No, it's Rusty Cooley's Dean signature sevenstring.


 
I see. It kinda reminds me of the H.R. Giger guitars though (which look badass btw ).


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 3, 2007)

Stay on topic, please. Naren's lawn-mowing skills were being discussed...


----------



## Naren (Mar 3, 2007)

My lawn-mowing skills pwn yours.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 3, 2007)

I don't mow the lawn, yes Naren's lawn-mowing skills are the shizzle.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 6, 2007)

Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!!






Why do I do it? Just because.


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 6, 2007)

actually it's more like, Holy Rusty Cooley Pics Batman!!!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 6, 2007)

Get with the program JPMDan!!!


----------



## Stitch (Mar 6, 2007)

If i do it, will someone explain this?


----------



## Chris (Mar 6, 2007)

Explain what?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, explain what?


----------



## Leon (Mar 6, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> actually it's more like, Holy Rusty Cooley Pics Batman!!!



what's with all the Rusty Cooley references? does he mow a good lawn, too?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 6, 2007)

I keep wondering why Rusty gets mentioned, too. Maybe he works in lawn care when he's not teaching?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 6, 2007)

I was talking to my neighbor yesterday and he actually lives in woodbridge, lol. He doesn't cut lawns and is being deployed for 18 months (ouch)


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 6, 2007)

18 months? There'll be five new traffic lights and 1000 new houses by then.

They'll all have lawns, too.


----------



## Metal Ken (Mar 6, 2007)

NUDE MAN.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 6, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> 18 months? There'll be five new traffic lights and 1000 new houses by then.
> 
> They'll all have lawns, too.


yeah probably, he also works for another company...I think he said 18 months, but he makes 50nm chips or something like that, I can't remember the process for some reason, although he did work on 40nm. These chips store 16GB and cut the grass.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 6, 2007)

Chris said:


> Explain what?



I hate you guys.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 6, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> NUDE MAN.



Stay on topic, man!


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 6, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> NUDE MAN.


This reminds me of something....and it's not a lawn.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 6, 2007)

A naked man's lawn?


----------



## Rick (Mar 6, 2007)

No, he has to mow Rusty's lawn.


----------



## Vince (Mar 7, 2007)

name badge!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 7, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> name badge!


he needs to mow his lawn...


----------



## JPMDan (Mar 7, 2007)

I hear that when Rusty is at home out shreding John Petrucci he instantly mows everybody's lawn on his block. I wish he was my neighbor.


----------



## Blexican (Mar 22, 2007)

Guess who just cleared out his jungle of a backyard last week! Man, I haven't worked that hard cuttin' the grass since I hit puberty.






Oh, and HAHAHAHA for resurrecting again.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## NegaTiveXero (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Mar 22, 2007)

Old school push-mowers FTW!


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 22, 2007)

Come to think of it, I've gotta mow down the bamboo jungle behind my garage, but I'll be using a machete for that.


----------



## Drew (Mar 22, 2007)

We have a lot of open feilds behind my parent's place. A few years ago, my dad (bit of an environmentalist) picked up a sythe to mow with. When I'm home over the summer I'll usually go out and do a bit of work with the thing - you feel like the fuckin' grim reaper, and while it's hell on your hands and I always get blisters, it's also a great arm/shoulder workout.


----------



## Buzz762 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've never used a scythe before, but I have used a sickle. Neat tools, but for bamboo, not much beats a nice machete chop.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 22, 2007)

Heh. My lawn was nicely professionally mowed yesterday.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2007)

I like the nude man sticker.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2007)

I did not mow the lawn over break, actually I just picked up 2 bags of burrs :/


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 22, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> I like the nude man sticker.



Please, stay on topic, this is about mowing lawns and lawn care in general, not nude men.


----------



## Stitch (Mar 22, 2007)

Does anyone have any preferred brands of mowers? And what sort of technique do you use? 'Two steps forward, one step back' sort of affair for anyone?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2007)

I usually just do it in strips, like go one length, turn and go the length right next to where I was. At one point I did it in a square pattern but I stopped that...something about being more patriotic


----------



## OzzyC (Mar 22, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Does anyone have any preferred brands of mowers? And what sort of technique do you use? 'Two steps forward, one step back' sort of affair for anyone?



I find that method to get the best coverage.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Mar 22, 2007)

I hate mowing the lawn because I always feel really gross afterward


----------



## Stitch (Mar 22, 2007)

I love the smell after cutting grass on a hot day. Does anyone have any suggestions for removing the Grass blood off my shoes, other than the four dimensional passage of my shoes through time and use?


----------



## Blexican (Apr 4, 2007)

Now that it's spring time again, I find myself having to mow my front lawn.


----------



## Rick (Apr 4, 2007)

Mowing sucks.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll have to mow on Friday again.


----------



## noodles (Apr 4, 2007)

I live in a townhouse complex, so we have people to mow the lawn for us.


----------



## The Dubya (Apr 4, 2007)

The White House has a huge lawn.


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 5, 2007)

They mow the lawn here at 9am on Friday. Feel sorry for them as they mow around the edge of the lake.


----------



## Blexican (Apr 5, 2007)

When I get old, I'd like to buy a house with a lawn that has a brick perimeter so when it's time to cut, I could just throw some lighter fluid on it and watch it go.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 5, 2007)

Dan don't mow no lawn. I wonder if Nude Man mows his lawn. Dan has rebelled this thread and has no pic.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 5, 2007)

People mow my lawn for me.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 5, 2007)

noodles said:


> I live in a townhouse complex, so we have people to mow the lawn for us.



I'm on the BOD of that complex, so I hire the guys that mow the lawn.


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 5, 2007)

I was getting already to have to start mowing lawns again this week, and then found out that it's supposed to snow. Gotta love the great lake states.


----------



## TwickNSisted (Apr 5, 2007)

I wish my lawn was emo so that it would cut itself.


----------



## Vince (Apr 5, 2007)

I have no lawn, so I make up for it by manscaping.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 5, 2007)




----------



## eaeolian (Apr 5, 2007)

I thought Vince's lawn would be sand?


----------



## noodles (Apr 5, 2007)

Sand in his vagina?


----------



## Jason (Apr 5, 2007)

desertdweller said:


> I have no lawn, so I make up for it by manscaping.



+1


----------



## technomancer (Apr 5, 2007)

noodles said:


> Sand in his vagina?



That's a mangina 

And my lawn needs mowed, but the temp's back down into the 30s so it'll fucking wait...


----------



## garcia3441 (Apr 5, 2007)

I've mowed my lawn twice in the past week.


----------



## Vince (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## JPMDan (Apr 23, 2007)

mowed my lawn last week


----------



## Your Majesty (Apr 23, 2007)

Men and their LAWNS..... want a razor?


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 23, 2007)

well I'd take care of your lawn too or should I say bush?


----------



## Your Majesty (Apr 23, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> well I'd take of your lawn too or should I say bush?




Who says my bush needs trimming?


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 23, 2007)

then I guess plowing is in order.


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 23, 2007)

I mowed my lawn yesterday.


----------



## Your Majesty (Apr 23, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> then I guess plowing is in order.



No plowing either.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Apr 23, 2007)

Still waiting for the last bit of snow to melt off my lawn, then I will commence the mowing.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 23, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I mowed my lawn yesterday.


 

Nice how was the temps while you mowed your lawn? Pretty humid down here in Lousy Anna.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 23, 2007)

Your Majesty said:


> No plowing either.


 
DENIED!


----------



## eaeolian (Apr 23, 2007)

It was 80 degrees when I mowed my lawn.


----------



## JPMDan (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats some nice Lawn Mowing temps right there.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2007)

I hate mowing the lawn.


----------



## nitelightboy (Apr 23, 2007)

I haven't mowed a lawn in years. Thank god for apartments. Though I'll probably be moving into a house in a few months and would be responsible for that....


----------



## SevenDeadly (Apr 23, 2007)

Be careful not to run over wire, a friend of mine died that way


----------



## Blexican (Apr 28, 2007)

Just a couple more weeks before I trim my front and back.

After that, I'll mow my lawn.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2007)

Greatest picture ever.

The lawn needs mowing. I don't want to do it.


----------



## noodles (Apr 29, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> Greatest picture ever.



What picture?


----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 29, 2007)

What the hell is with this thread?


----------



## noodles (Apr 29, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> What the hell is with this thread?



We're discussing mowing lawns.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Gilbucci (Apr 29, 2007)

Whats with the picture?


----------



## noodles (Apr 29, 2007)

What picture?


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 29, 2007)

Gilbucci said:


> Whats with the picture?



Come on, you know you should stay on topic, you've been here long enough!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Apr 29, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Come on, you know you should stay on topic, you've been here long enough!



Speak for yourself Ozzy, I see no lawn speak in your post...

Anyway, my land lord mowed all of the lawns on my street.....twice.


----------



## Rick (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Apr 29, 2007)

I administered a cut on my lawn this morning before administering metal at the local recording studio. 






What picture?


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 29, 2007)

My lawn needs a good cut right about now. It's all patchy.


----------



## fathead (Apr 29, 2007)

Soon the lawn gods will punish me and make me ride the screaming machine


----------



## Ivan (Apr 30, 2007)

I don't have a lawn. I live in an apartment.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

Just finished mowing.  

Anyone have some anecdotes of lawn mowing they;d like to share?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 28, 2007)

For some reason, I don't believe that you did mow your lawn. I wonder why that is....


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> For some reason, I don't believe that you did mow your lawn. I wonder why that is....



Do you dare question my mowing skills?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Do you dare question my mowing skills?



I do. There's just something I'm not feeling from your posts that make it very hard to believe you actually mowed your lawn.


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

You didn't stamp your lawn, Nudeman style. 

I should probably mow both of mine soon...they're starting to get all jungly.


----------



## OzzyC (May 28, 2007)

NegaTiveXero said:


> *I do.* There's just something I'm not feeling from your posts that make it very hard to believe you actually mowed your lawn.



Ok, just making sure.


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 28, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> Ok, just making sure.



Coo'.


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

Fo' Sho'.


----------



## Stitch (May 28, 2007)

This thread has taught me a lot about the American Way of mowing lawns. Thanks guys!


----------



## Blexican (May 28, 2007)

Oh, the pleasure's ours!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 28, 2007)

I cut the grass on saturday, I was very sweaty afterward


----------



## Stitch (Sep 4, 2007)

Its the end of summer here, and I need to mow my lawn.


----------



## Blexican (Sep 4, 2007)

I gotta mow mine soon, but I'd prefer to do it when it gets cooler.


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 4, 2007)

I used to mow lawns with a friend of mine.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 4, 2007)

Your post is so about to get ninja-edited, much like my lawn will be ninja-edited....with a katana...even though ninja are not japanese! mwahaha!


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 4, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Your post is so about to get ninja-edited, much like my lawn will be ninja-edited....with a katana...even though ninja are not japanese! mwahaha!



Nope, I posses the power of EDIT.

Take a look at any of my posts in this thread. All are NUDE MAN and RC free.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have no motherfucking lawn at school woohoo!!!


----------



## OzzyC (Sep 4, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I have no motherfucking lawn at school woohoo!!!



Incestuous rebel rousing crabgrass?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm off to work...we have no lawn.


----------



## Naren (Sep 5, 2007)

I still don't get this joke, have NO idea who that guy on the left is, and no idea what mowing the lawn has to do with pictures of Rusty Cooley and this fictionalized "nude man" that has something to do with Ozzy reporting a post as inappropriate and describing it as "nude man."






mod edit: nude man


----------



## Chris (Sep 5, 2007)

Naren said:


> I still don't get this joke, have NO idea who that guy on the left is, and no idea what mowing the lawn has to do with pictures of Rusty Cooley and this fictionalized "nude man" that has something to do with Ozzy reporting a post as inappropriate and describing it as "nude man."



What picture?


----------



## Picture of Rusty Cooley (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Ivan (Sep 5, 2007)

Chris said:


> What picture?


I don't even have a lawn...


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Sep 5, 2007)

WTF picture are they all talking about?


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2007)

NUDE MAN?!?!? WHO ARE YOU NUDE MAN!!! SHOW YOURSELF! OR NOT!


----------



## yevetz (Sep 5, 2007)

WTF are saying about picture, ha!?!?!?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 5, 2007)

[action=D-EJ915]doesn't remember where D-EJ915 originally saw this picture...or what...I dunno...it came from...I think I found it [/action]

btw fuck grass, I walked through some last night and it annoyed me


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

I hate grass.


----------



## Zepp88 (Sep 5, 2007)

I require background info on this "Nude Man" he's clearly evil.


----------



## soldierkahn (Sep 5, 2007)

Your mom mowed my grass.....


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 5, 2007)

What? No picture? Do Have to put it in myself?


----------



## Blexican (Sep 5, 2007)

You fool. 
What is this picture you speak so dillidjently of?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 5, 2007)

Bump of the century. 

ZS - What picture?

And Naren -


----------



## Blexican (Sep 5, 2007)

Finally, my sig can live on! Oh yeah, the NUDE MAN Custom will have a lawnmower blade attachment.


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2007)

Christine says I need to mow the lawn. 






But there's no mower.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 6, 2007)

What are you going to do Rick?


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know, Simon. I don't know. 

Time for breakfast.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmmm... There must be no picture of two people after all... My bad! 

I have no lawn...


----------



## Picture of Rusty Cooley (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 6, 2007)

Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


>



What? I have no lawn! 




]


----------



## Stitch (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 6, 2007)

stitch216 said:


>





I don't get it? Whatchu laughin at foo?


----------



## Chris (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 6, 2007)

Chris said:


>



Hmmm... I don't notice a single difference in my posts at all...

Yew bastid! 

j/k




[/QUOTE]


----------



## Picture of Rusty Cooley (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Blexican (Sep 6, 2007)

So, Picture of Rusty Cooley, don't you have a lawn to mow?


----------



## Stitch (Sep 6, 2007)

Its a question we'd all like to know the answer to.

Do you think Picture of Rusty Cooley can post in the Mr. Test! thread? 

I also really think we should get a ictureofrustycooley: emoticon. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

How is everyone's lawns doing?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> How is everyone's lawns doing?



I fucking set fire to mine...


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

Since I moved into my flat I haven't had a lawn to mow.

But I do live beside the biggest fucking lawn in Edinburgh. They cut it every Saturday morning. They have huge tractors that do it. Looks epic.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Since I moved into my flat I haven't had a lawn to mow.
> 
> But I do live beside the biggest fucking lawn in Edinburgh. They cut it every Saturday morning. They have huge tractors that do it. Looks epic.



Sounds like fun.


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

I want to try one.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 30, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I want to try one.



I say you use a toenail scissors instead...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 30, 2007)

ZeroSignal said:


> Sounds like fun.


:wtf:

NUDE MAN


----------



## Buzz762 (Sep 30, 2007)

Ah, the lawn mowing season is almost at an end..

But now for the raking of leaves >.<


----------



## Stitch (Sep 30, 2007)

I love raking leaves! But only if they are dry.

Its all part of that lawn care thing. It's a burden, but the results are worth it.


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 1, 2007)

in hong kong, all lawns are made of plastic.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 1, 2007)

In Hong Kong, yard rakes you!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice weather on the meadows today - nice to see they gave it a cheeky trim while the sun was out. Tractors still look fun!


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)

i love grass...

wait,


----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)

What are we waiting for?


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## Stitch (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 8, 2007)

I raked my grass today


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 8, 2007)

D-EJ915 said:


> I raked my grass today



N00b.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 8, 2007)

Ozzy obviously has raking issues


----------



## Stitch (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't have a lawn at my new flat!


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 9, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> I don't have a lawn at my new flat!



 

I'm sorry to hear that. 

I'll mow mine twice- for your sake.


----------



## Blexican (Oct 9, 2007)

It's still in the 80's up here, and no leaves on my lawn yet...


----------



## noodles (Dec 17, 2007)

With all the rain we're getting in Woodbridge, I think my lawn is growing more now than it did this summer.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 17, 2007)

noodles said:


> With all the rain we're getting in Woodbridge, I think my lawn is growing more now than it did this summer.



Yeah, same here- but it's not getting any special treatment. It's winter, I'm not going to mow it.


----------



## Kotex (Dec 17, 2007)

I don't have a lawn!

I win!
Bwahahahahahahaha.... *ahem*


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Dec 17, 2007)

Stitch said:


> I love raking leaves! But only if they are dry.
> 
> Its all part of that lawn care thing. It's a burden, but the results are worth it.



Stitch keeps mowing my lawn, if you get my meaning.....


----------



## Rick (Dec 18, 2007)

Since I'm house/dogsitting for Christine's aunt, no lawn to mow for me.


----------



## ibznorange (Dec 18, 2007)

my dogs' shit killed my lawn. i'll start again in spring.

is there any reason we have to stay on topic in the off topic forum?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 18, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> is there any reason we have to stay on topic in the off topic forum?





I still won't have a lawn when I move to a new flat.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 18, 2007)

ibznorange said:


> is there any reason we have to stay on topic in the off topic forum?




Don't invite the wrath of Mr. Test.


----------



## Randy (Dec 18, 2007)

No lawn mowing here, for a while, cause the grass is under 18" of snow. It'll probably be a big dirt patch in the spring, and I'll have to seed it. But afterward... it'll be pure mow-sex


----------



## Stitch (Apr 28, 2008)

Its been deliciously sunny the last few days, but alas, I have no lawn to mow!


----------



## Groff (Apr 28, 2008)

I mowed my lawn over the weekend.
Nude Man was pleased.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 28, 2008)

Apartment blocks don't have lawns.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 28, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> I mowed my lawn over the weekend.
> Nude Man was pleased.



Who was?


----------



## Groff (Apr 28, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Who was?



It doesn't matter. A lawn was mowed, that is all that is important.


----------



## Randy (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't wait for the spring.


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2009)

I love spring.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 4, 2009)

why the bump?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Feb 4, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> why the bump?



Because spring. Duh!


----------



## eaeolian (Feb 4, 2009)

It's a little early to be talking about lawn care, but, OK!


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2009)

While I agree with you about most things, Mike, it's _never_ too early to discuss lawn care. New mower, anybody?


----------



## yevetz (Feb 4, 2009)




----------



## WhiteShadow (Feb 4, 2009)

"Shut the fuck up Donnie!" - Walter Sobchak


----------



## lobee (Feb 4, 2009)

WhiteShadow said:


> "Shut the fuck up Donnie!" - Walter Sobchak


Edit your post, thread ruiner!


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 4, 2009)

Why are we posting pictures of Rusty?


----------



## Randy (Feb 4, 2009)

We're not. We're discussing lawn care. Also, NUDE MAN.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey guys, just wanted to say whats up, not posted here in aaaaggggeeeeessss.

Fucking snow has ruined my lawn


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

I shovelled portions of my lawn earlier tonight


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 8, 2010)

thankfully it's still winter, no lawn mowing yet


----------



## Leon (Feb 8, 2010)

Jeff! You should program one of your ancient computers to shovel snow.


----------



## Stitch (Feb 8, 2010)

It's a bother though. Mine looks unkempt and messy, and I can't really do anything about it yet. I can't wait for spring when I can give my lawn some proper treatment.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 8, 2010)

MY LAWN IS SUPREME


----------



## S-O (Feb 8, 2010)

My lawn was lonely, so it joined with all the other lawns, only to be mowed.


----------



## Rick (Feb 8, 2010)

Going to bed soon, just thought you guys would like to know.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 8, 2010)

Rick said:


> Going to bed soon, just thought you guys would like to know.



Well, what about your lawn?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 9, 2010)

he must sleep in his lawn, I sure don't anyway, too wet. I'm going to bed too


----------



## Harry (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Harry (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Harry (Feb 9, 2010)

d


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 9, 2010)

man, i'm sure glad i live in an apartment and don't have to mow the lawn, because i don't own a lawn mower, and that would mean i'd have to use scissors, which would take a ridiculous amount of time...also, i am now going to bed as well


----------



## Stitch (Feb 9, 2010)

Harry said:


> d



Stop blank posting man, it's not like it's helping your post count. And it's taking time off you where you could be maintaining your lawn.

Pretty overcast today, don't think I'll be able to do anything today either.


----------



## Fzau (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 9, 2010)

Picture of Rusty Cooley said:


> Hey everyone!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2010)

My lawn's all dry and I have a gardener anyway.


----------



## White Cluster (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm posting from my frozen lawn in the middle of this cold night and i was wondering..How much is 4+2?







Thanks guise!


----------



## meisterjager (Feb 10, 2010)

My lawn is not worthy of note.. but on that note..

one in the pink, one in the stink


----------



## Stitch (Feb 10, 2010)

Fzau said:


>



Where the fuck did you get that picture of Rusty from?


----------

